# Could Iodine Cause Thyroiditis?



## thyroidnyc2 (Nov 14, 2010)

I experience low body temperature, cold extremities and so although I'm quite thin it seemed I could benefit from supplemental iodine.

I took one drop (roughly 2mg iodine) of Lugol's and felt a pain around my thyroid area that I've never felt before within about 12 hours. I read that that can be because the thyroid 'is waking up' so I waited one day and took another drop. The pain got worse, so I stopped.

Over one week later I still have pain, especially on the left side. Should I take more iodine or call it quits? I'm going to my doctor next week. What tests should I have him run? Googling my symptoms it possibly fits thyroiditis or *maybe* Hashimotos(sp?)...

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome - 
The blood tests I would ask for are: TSH, free T3 & free T4, TSI, & Thyroid antibody tests. I am sure someone will chime in and give you some other options. My Dr. did TSH and ft3 & ft4 first. Then he ordered more tests, such as the thyroid antibodies. 
The antibodies _might_ help identify an autoimune issue such as Hashimotos.

Be careful trying to "medicate" yourself. Your thyroid controls/influences so many things. Be safe. I think I would hold off until I speak to my Doctor. That is just my opinon.

Welcome, welcome, welcome. Glad you found this site. Everyone here has been so helpful to me and I am sure others will come along and give you even more information.
Take care!
-Christina


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I went online and looked up Lugol's. 
After looking at the side effects, sound like you need to stop taking it.
It can be dangerous.
Here is the link.

http://www.healthgrades.com/drug-ratings/drug/sideeffects/19409/lugols

" Tell your doctor immediately if any of these unlikely but serious side effects occur: *burning mouth/throat*, sore teeth/gums, swelling inside the mouth, increased saliva, eye irritation/swollen eyelids,..."

The list goes on and on.
Please take care.
-Christina


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidnyc2 said:


> I experience low body temperature, cold extremities and so although I'm quite thin it seemed I could benefit from supplemental iodine.
> 
> I took one drop (roughly 2mg iodine) of Lugol's and felt a pain around my thyroid area that I've never felt before within about 12 hours. I read that that can be because the thyroid 'is waking up' so I waited one day and took another drop. The pain got worse, so I stopped.
> 
> ...


Did your doctor Rx the Lugol's? It is usually not recommended for those of us with thyroid disease. It is Rx'd for those who are hyperthyroid prior to surgery so they don't have a thyroxine dump (thyrotoxicosis.)

Here are tests I recommend and because of the pain, I do recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) also.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=thyroiduptake

Please let us know if you have seen a doctor about this. We are here for you!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Too much iodine can actually kill off the thyroid. Most ppl who are hypo are not hypo due to idodine deficiencies, but due to autoimmune thyroiditis(hashimotos) so iodine supplements are not beneficial in these cases.


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

I agree. Glad you are seeing your doc.

I know for a fact that iodine can affect the thyroid. I had a CT scan with contrast, and ended up in the ER because I thought my throat was closing. I have Hashi's, which was under control with Synthroid...until the CT scan! 
I have also heard of eggs and bread being supplemented with extra iodine, which has caused some people to have adverse reactions. Even iodized salt should be avoided. I recommend kosher salt for cooking and table use.

Keep us posted!


----------



## thyroidnyc2 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! The iodine was self-prescribed. I had read experiences from sites such as curezone where people rave about iodoral, etc. Some take up to 50mg or more per day so I thought I was being very conservative in my approach.

I'm seeing my doc on Tuesday and if what he reports seems like it might be of help to others i will report back!

Take care of yourself all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thyroidnyc2 said:


> Thanks for the replies! The iodine was self-prescribed. I had read experiences from sites such as curezone where people rave about iodoral, etc. Some take up to 50mg or more per day so I thought I was being very conservative in my approach.
> 
> I'm seeing my doc on Tuesday and if what he reports seems like it might be of help to others i will report back!
> 
> Take care of yourself all.


And you take care of "yourself!" I am sure all of us will be interested to know what your doctor has to say.


----------

